# opinions PLEASE!!!



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

ok we have been apart...it will be 1 month on sunday. he is here every day after work for normal routine...we have small children. some nights he stays and others he doesnt. says he need to fix himself b4 he can give 100% back to the marriage...WAIT...i have had to work all week including tomorrow, he has taken the kids to camp with the rest of our family...has asked me to please come up after work and enjoy the rest of the long weekend...i want to go...men is this the smallest of all babysteps back???? its killing me...i dont want to push, just want to know...:scratchhead:


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Sounds to me he is hoping you dont file for divorce 
( give him a break) as he will be forced to pay child support
if you do file and will be legally required to do so...
at a set rate set by the court, not him.... and if he does....
he will not be able to live as he wants.

I think his saying he wants to work on himself is nonsense as he could do that while married and still living with you.
File for divorce, make sure your kids get the insurance they need and that he pays and does his part helps in supporting them
as they need...

not according to his comfort or his needs.

Push...
its called chit or get off the pot.
No playing games with you. He is either married to you or he's not.
period.


----------

